# Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea 10 hp giá tốt cho nhà xưởng uy tín



## haichaukinhdoanh (16/2/22)

CUNG CẤP, THI CÔNG LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG MIDEA 10 HP GIÁ TỐT DÀNH CHO CÔNG NGHIỆP

Khu công nghiệp, nhà xưởng là một trong những khu vực rất cần sự có mặt của máy lạnh bởi môi trường bên trong khá là ngột ngạt và nóng bức, là khu vực đông công  thật là khó chịu nếu cứ làm việc thường xuyên trong môi trường như thế và công việc vì thế cũng giảm đi hiệu quả. Cho nên lựa chọn phương án lắp đặt máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng là tối ưu nhất dành cho các chủ đầu tư công trình.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFA-96CRDN1 10 hp
- Sử dụng công nghệ làm mát bằng môi chất lạnh để làm mát tủ điện điều khiển đảm bảo hệ thống hoạt động ổn định và an toàn.

- Điều hòa Midea MFA-96CRDN1/MOUC-96CDN1-R có động cơ hoạt động mạnh mẽ, sử dụng công nghệ sản xuất và vật liệu mới để giảm thiểu hao mòn và cải thiện hiệu suất.

- Dàn trao đổi nhiệt của MFA-96CRDN1/MOUC-96CDN1-R được thiết kế nhiều cánh, phân phối luồng khí đồng điều hơn, truyền nhiệt tốt hơn và tăng hiệ suất.

- Cấu trúc của cánh quạt dàn nóng được tối ưu bằng công nghệ CFD, giảm lượng tiêu thụ năng lượng và tiếng ồn khi hoạt động của động cơ điện.

- Dàn nóng nhỏ gọn chiếm ít diện tích, tiết kiệm đáng kể diện tích lắp đặt.









GIÁ : Liên hệ 0911 260 247


*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 HP có những ưu - nhược điểm nào?*
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFA-96CRDN1 10 HP dùng cho công nghiệ*
*Máy Lạnh Tủ Đứng 10 HP - Những Không Gian Nào Nên Lựa Chọn?*






- Được trang bị nhiều chế độ vận hành(tự động, làm mát, sưởi ấm, hút ẩm, cấp khí nhiều cấp tốc độ).

- Trang bị chức năng đồng hồ, hẹn giờ.

- Đèn nền cho phép điều khiển dễ dàng vào ban đêm.

- Sử dụng điều khiển từ xa để cài đặt địa chỉ dàn lạnh tự động, giúp lắp đặt và chạy thử máy nhanh chóng và dễ dàng.

- Chức năng khó được sử dụng để ngăn người khác không dùng điều khiển.

- Màn hình LCD lớn hơn với đèn nền màu trắng giúp điều khiển rõ ràng và dễ dàng.

- Các nút cảm ứng được trang bị đèn nền, không gây khó khăn khi sử dụng vào ban đêm.

- Được trang bị chức năng báo trạng thái màu xanh cho bật/tắt, bộ thu tín hiệu điều khiển từ xa, chế độ ngủ và chức năng thông báo vệ sinh lưới lọc trên màn hình.

⇒ *Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFA-96CRDN1 10 HP* làm lạnh phạm vị từ 130m² trở lên, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm chính hãng 02 năm nên bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng dòng điều hòa này.


*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu *là đơn vị chuyên phân phối *máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea* chính hãng, máy mới 100%, giá siêu rẻ cạnh tranh tại miền nam. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất theo số lượng đơn hàng qua thông tin :

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*

Nguồn tin : Máy Lạnh Tủ Đứng Midea MFA-96CRDN1 10 HP Inverter R410A


----------

